# Relocation



## anand.kambli1972 (May 29, 2015)

Dear All

I am a Sales and Marketing Professional in Pharmaceutical Sales with 4 years of Overseas Working Expereience in countries like Nigeria and Tanzania.

Now I want to Relocate to South Africa for job purposes so need your help in this regard.

Thanks

Anand kambli


----------

